# Wieviel würdet ihr für einen PC Gaming-Tisch ausgeben?



## Danyella (18. Juni 2017)

*Wieviel würdet ihr für einen PC Gaming-Tisch ausgeben?*

Hey Leute, 

wieviel würdet ihr für einen ergonomischen PC Gaming-Tisch, der Platz für 3x 24" Monitore bietet, in modernem Design mit LEDs, ausgeben? Welche Features würden euch überzeugen? Welche Preisklasse wäre für euch akzeptabel?

Und zu guter Letzt.. würdet ihr euch überhaupt einen PC Gaming-Tisch zulegen wollen, oder doch lieber einen regulären Schreibtisch nutzen, oder Marke Eigenbau?

LG Danyella


----------



## rabe08 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wieviel würdet ihr für einen PC Gaming-Tisch ausgeben?*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall selberbauen. Damit es genau passt. Wird teuer genug, wenn ich es selber mache, tut es nicht so weh, noch Löcher reinzumachen. 

Ausgeben würde ich 400€ für eine gute, maßgefertigte Platte. Ich stehe auf Naturmaterial. Dann kommt noch Kleinzeug dazu. In total 500€. Also Schrauben. Eine Leiste, die an die Wand kommt. Ein Unterbau. 

Und nun die Extras: wichtiger als LED-Beleuchtung wäre mir ein integrierter Stromtank, in diese Richtung FlipTop 3-fach Klappsteckdose versenkbar Q/FLIPTOP3.ED: Amazon.de: Baumarkt. Mindestens zwei von den dreiern, eine hinten links, eine hinten rechts. Vernünftige Kabelführung inkl. Durchführungen auf die Platte. Vielleicht auch noch ein Tank mit Videoanschlüssen. Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, möchte ich nicht mehr unter den Schreibtisch krabeln. Dann noch eine Monitorhalterung wie Fleximounts M13 Aluminium Monitorhalter Tischhalterung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor. 

Da kommt ganz schön was zusammen...


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wieviel würdet ihr für einen PC Gaming-Tisch ausgeben?*

Ich würde die Monitore an die Wand hängen oder an den Playseat schrauben. Nehmen nur unnütz Platz weg auf dem normalen Schreibtisch, der Höhenverstellbar ist.


----------



## Rolk (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wieviel würdet ihr für einen PC Gaming-Tisch ausgeben?*

Mein "PC Gaming-Tisch" besteht aus einer grossen Hartholzplatte die auf zwei an die Wand geschraubten Latten und in der Mitte auf einem kleinen Schrank aufliegt. So oder so ähnlich würde ich das auch wieder machen. Die Kosten weis ich nicht mehr so genau, vielleicht 150 €.


----------

